# New Slot Shop in Jersey



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Joe,i hope this is what you wanted,please fill us in.:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok here it is fellas. New store in Westfield NJ, no web site or phone yet. It's brand new. Zach is the man on the rental agreement. I am here soley to help in any way possible. So I will probably be there as much as Zach. He is a busy guy, with work and all. This is going to be a part time race place to start. There will be stock to a point. Eventually we hope to be a full service place but in the beginning it will be racing and fun lol.

What he bought is a sweet technical layout with some nice long straights to have an even kind of track. Your car will have to be tuned just right to get through the turns but not be left behind on the 2 strips!!!

I spent a day cleaning the track and it came out beautiful. It's a Wizzard Routed track. Has the nice sturdy clear plexi guard rails to keep that guy from running into you lap after lap!!!

We are also waiting for the Scotch Plains HO season to end. Don't want to upset anyone. 

We need some stools, chairs and some power strips but other than the one lane not registering on the lap counter, we will be ready to go in a few weeks. We will be dumping this counter and probably go with a Track Mate set up. Zach has to decide which he wants to do.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

ZACK,
Good luck will there also be a Dragstrip?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well John, I am going to try and get a strip somewhere in there!! I am thinking it may have to be suspended? Not sure yet. Maybe switch the incoming door and do it on the wall where the door you see is.

But the bottom line is, we need to get a strip in there, some way some how. I understand there isn't 40 feet in there but if we can even go with a 15.5 inch or whatever the 1/87th scale 1/4 mile is. Maybe do a 20 something foot total. I hate to even say this, but maybe with lower voltage like the mail in guys do it? I see now the reason they may run this 15.5 ft track with the 13.8 volts is limited space. All up in the air right now but A drag strip is definitley in my future. Here or somewhere else!!! But I will get one going!!

Maybe go with 18 volts???


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice track Joe.
Contary to what a guy or 2 thinks,i hope you and Zach succeed.:thumbsup:
We need more operations like what you guys are investing in.
Good luck.:thumbsup:
Rick

Hey,if you ran magnet cars,you could probably mount a dragstrip flat to the wall,a la Tyco curve huggers,lol


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Joe good luck to you and your friend on this endeavor. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
I'm sure you'll find a place for the dragstrip.
Where in Westfield is the shop??? I used to work in Westfield, a bazillion years ago.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

..thank-you...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks fellas. I hope too it makes it. Hard to tell nowadays.

Hoping to at least have the rent covered. Who cars after that. 

Jerry, it's right on southwood ave. Near the circle.

Hornet that would be funny but i'm not a magnet guy, at the moment anyways. lol 

Never know cause I do own a few rockets and Zach makes a screaming In-Line car!!!!

I'm sure I can get a strip in there someplace. This will be my new mission now that the road coarse is in place. :wave:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Joe check your messages


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck Joe and Zach on your endeavor.When your up and going Dave and I will come down and check it out.See ya's soon. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Super Coupe said:


> Good luck Joe and Zach on your endeavor.When your up and going Dave and I will come down and check it out.See ya's soon. :thumbsup:
> >Tom<


Great Tom. Lookng forward to running with you guys.:thumbsup:

I am going to find a way to get strip in there too!!!!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Grand opening*

Will the hours be posted here ? Any type grand opening??
Or are we waiting for dragstrip???
Thanks john f


----------



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I've raced on that track many times, lots of fun when your car is set up, not so much fun if your car isn't.

Good Luck,

TK


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

God's speed Joe & Zach!! It looks great so far. Wish you all the best. Keep us posted as you go along.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Really TK1? Thats just cool. Can't wait to get everything together. 

Sirslots I will keep this thread updated from time to time. And thank you. :thumbsup: 

No progress as of yet. Waiting for the "guys" to finish up their big race weekend. Then Zach wants to get it open.

Umm, Zach's call, not mine. If I had it my way, i'd have been opening and running for the last few weeks. Seems a waste to me that it's been there for a month and we haven't really used it for any length of time yet. :freak: I try to explain this but sometimes no one listens lol. :wave:


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Every neighborhood needs a slot track. AMEN!! Brings kids and parents together for a fun activity. No harm there. Back in the days (late 60's yes, I'm an old dawg LOL!!), my dad and I spent time together at local slot tracks. We'd drop off my mom at the grocery store, and go have some fun for a couple hours. Any thing we can do to promote the hobby is a huge plus. My cousin-in-law is thinking about opening a sports card collector shop in town. I'm thinking Hmmm......he might have space for a slot car track. I'm thinking happy thoughts again!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sir Slotsalot said:


> Every neighborhood needs a slot track. AMEN!! Brings kids and parents together for a fun activity. No harm there. Back in the days (late 60's yes, I'm an old dawg LOL!!), my dad and I spent time together at local slot tracks. We'd drop off my mom at the grocery store, and go have some fun for a couple hours. Any thing we can do to promote the hobby is a huge plus. My cousin-in-law is thinking about opening a sports card collector shop in town. I'm thinking Hmmm......he might have space for a slot car track. I'm thinking happy thoughts again!!



Your so right. My time was spent in the 70's at buzzerama, every minute I had free!!!!

And a sports card store is the perfect place for a track!!!!!!!


----------

